# Adjustment Brush



## frank (Jun 23, 2012)

I just loaded Lightroom 4 and am having problems with the adjustment brush.  When I am in the develop module with a photograph selected, I click on the adjustment brush.  I then adjust the slider for the local affect I want to brush on.  But when I do this, LR4 applies it to the entire photograph.  Help


----------



## clee01l (Jun 23, 2012)

Frank,  Welcome to the forum.  The Adjustment brush has it own panel of adjustment sliders.  You need to mak sure that you are using these sliders and not the sliders in the Basic Panel.


----------



## frank (Jun 23, 2012)

I cannot thank you enough.  I have Martin Evening's book on LR4 as well as Scott Kelby's and I could not find the answer.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 23, 2012)

frank said:


> I cannot thank you enough.  I have Martin Evening's book on LR4 as well as Scott Kelby's and I could not find the answer.


We are far and away cheaper than any book. And alway glad to help!


----------



## enovember (Jun 25, 2012)

I have been using LR3 for several years and just upgraded to LR4 today.
My problem  started while using LR3. I had successfully been using the adjustment brushes. For some reason, now, when I try to use the adjustment brush, I am seeing the slightest if any change in brightness.
It makes no difference if I have auto-mask on or off. What am I missing here?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

It sounds as though you may have the Flow and/or Density sliders set too low?


----------



## enovember (Jun 26, 2012)

This is Ellen. I am using the Adjustment tool sliders. I'm very baffled as to why I am not getting any response from the brush. I chose Lighten which is what I normally used it for and still no action. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## enovember (Jun 26, 2012)

*You are genius*

Thank you that did it!!




TNG said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum.
> 
> It sounds as though you may have the Flow and/or Density sliders set too low?


----------

